# Lake Livingston



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Crappie fisherman are about the quietest I've ever seen.....
Where y'all at? 
Did the crappie board a plane and move? 
Did they all go threw the dam down to the salt water?
Do y'all need me to come up there:walkingsm


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

silentkilla said:


> Crappie fisherman are about the quietest I've ever seen.....


I think the above answers it. It has always been that way.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Just like the wells in trinity bay water too fresh yea right check the cleaning tables out on a daily bases that's the real report.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Killa there aint no crappie up here  so you may have to come show us where the slabs


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Water is in good shape, cleared up nice in the last two days.
So come on down!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I'll give you another report this weekend!


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Do y'all need me to come up there,
^^^^^^ I think so silentkilla, maybe we can get a good crappie report. Lol


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Thereâ€™s no fish in Livingston lol 

Good fishing to all!


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Ducktracker said:


> Thereâ€™s no fish in Livingston lol
> 
> Good fishing to all!


Sometimes i think thats true. Those days when you cant even foul hook one. Lol


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Yep, ask brucevannguyen and there is no fish there!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

HaHaHaaaaa, figured Iâ€™d get some good responses to this.....lol

Got my trailer all squared away so when time allows Iâ€™ll be up there cam rolling.....

Sommersville is my 1st ðŸŽ¯ then a couple vids on Conroe, both of these are easy crappie limit lakes.

If LL turns out to be as tough as Lake Houston is Iâ€™m gonna LOVE it.....


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Coming from Houston what's the best/ closest boat ramp? I won't need a marina that sells minnas:rotfl:


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

silentkilla said:


> Coming from Houston what's the best/ closest boat ramp? I won't need a marina that sells minnas:rotfl:


Browders would be the first going up 59. Its a ok place.

1333 FM 3278 Rd, Coldspring, TX 77331

The wife likes the state park a little further up the road. Better bathrooms and such. They open at 8 so if your there before that, they have these little slips of paper you can fill out when using the ramp.

300 State Park Rd 65, Livingston, TX 77351

We are packed and hooked up and putting in at wolf creek out of coldspring tomorrow morning. They open at 8 also. Just pay when your leaving if you get there before 8am.

21 Wolf Creek Park Road, Coldspring, TX 77331

Lots of other good marinas further up, but these are the ones ive used and know and are also on the south end. Hope to see ya out


----------



## Fragger (May 17, 2013)

They are in there Killer, just use the same techniques you use in any other lake and do a video for us. 
i am with Browders also.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info gentlemen....


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

SK, you might need a Boat wrap and pair of glasses with fake nose and mustache lol!!
Or lake Livingston pla will find you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I wouldn't worry with the closest boat ramp to houston and would be trying to figure out if I was going to launch at white rock or Harmon Creek.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

muney pit said:


> Browders would be the first going up 59. Its a ok place.
> 
> 1333 FM 3278 Rd, Coldspring, TX 77331
> 
> ...


Big THANKS for your time sir....

And THANKS to those that pm'd me....


----------



## Tails-Up (Mar 4, 2017)

Ill give you $100 if you can catch a limit of crappie on the main lake of livingston and tell me where you caught them.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Tails-Up said:


> Ill give you $100 if you can catch a limit of crappie on the main lake of livingston and tell me where you caught them.


So you wanna just go ahead and give me the hundred:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tails-Up (Mar 4, 2017)

silentkilla said:


> So you wanna just go ahead and give me the hundred:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Its a serious offer/bet.
1 man limit of crappie
Lake Livingston Main Lake
GPS coordinates/video/photo proof
$100 Paypal


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Shooting docks in Jennings branch near Tigerville park ought to get you a chance at a 100 bucks SK.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Tails-Up said:


> Its a serious offer/bet.
> 1 man limit of crappie
> Lake Livingston Main Lake
> GPS coordinates/video/photo proof
> $100 Paypal


You are braver than I.....:cheers:


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

I would never bet against SK.


----------



## Tails-Up (Mar 4, 2017)

bigl said:


> I would never bet against SK.


Hey, if the guy can come up with no knowledge of the lake, put in at a random ramp, video himself catching a limit of crappie, then give me the gps numbers, he deserves a nice crisp Benjamin.


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Tails-Up said:


> Hey, if the guy can come up with no knowledge of the lake, put in at a random ramp, video himself catching a limit of crappie, then give me the gps numbers, he deserves a nice crisp Benjamin.


I agree, $100 bucks for crappie info sounds cheap to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree with High noon Mcspoon $100 is a small amount to pay for that information.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Lets see.
Guide trip $350
Tip 20% $70
Video $100

Total $520

Sounds reasonable to me. Since this information would be used when taking customers out. One trip and get your money back.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

The way I see it I'm gonna come up there anyway, none of the piles I'm goin to find cost me more than what time I'm gonna put in anyway so yes I'll take that hundred to pay for my gas....:dance:
I probably won't be back up there until I start guiding and that'll be a couple two or three years....
If there are any crappie guides up there I'd respect any of their money piles but I usually find and fish the stuff most just pass over... And that's anywhere I fish....


----------

